# ...and so it begins... ITS ALL THE CITIES FAULT!



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

You were safe and dry, in a 2nd story apartment, and chose to tread water..... and its the cities fault for not rescuing you? Tell me again how that works?


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks like Katrina on the news right now. Just wait till sundown and they start looting.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

We live in a day and time of zero personal responsibility.

Oh and one in which only 45% of all households pay taxes. 55% of us chumps are carrying the load for the entire country.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

They have them sheltering at Greenspoint mall. That should work out well.

/s


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

WOW! Can't people fend for themselves? How can the city help every single person. Come on! Looks like they were doing fine to me getting out of there. Houston a big place.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> WOW! Can't people fend for themselves? How can the city help every single person. Come on! Looks like they were doing fine to me getting out of there. Houston a big place.


Quite a headline here:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Dolphin said:


> They have them sheltering at Greenspoint mall. That should work out well.
> 
> /s


LOOTING!!!!

Are they passing out FEMA debit cards yet???


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Rubberback said:


> WOW! Can't people fend for themselves? How can the city help every single person. Come on! Looks like they were doing fine to me getting out of there. Houston a big place.


Aint no polices or firemens be heppin'


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Zeitgeist said:


> Quite a headline here:


 True story:rotfl:


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Interesting that they last lady interviewed asked where is the help? All of these babies up here and no one from the city is helping us. Hmmm, no need to fend for ones self I guess.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

the ghetto reporter for channel 2 was fanning these flames

"it has been THIRTY MINUTES!!!!! AND NO ONE IS HERE YET TO SAVE THEM!!"

I will give the black male councilman credit when that ghetto idiot ask him "what is taking so long" he barely held back from pimp slapping her when he replied (with anger) "what do you mean taking so long" and then told the idiot that they had crews in another area going in there, and there were a ton of cars out blocking roads (as some ghetto hopptie slowly cruised by the camera to get on da TV!!) and told her people need to stay in their house and wait because it would take time 

I think I will call channel 2 in a couple of days and ask for that idiot to be fired for ginning up the ghetto trash instead of reporting


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

HoustonKid said:


> Interesting that they last lady interviewed asked where is the help? All of these babies up here and no one from the city is helping us. Hmmm, no need to fend for ones self I guess.


That's what being totally reliant on the government gets you.

They get to the point where they can't do anything in life without assistance.


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

HoustonKid said:


> Interesting that they last lady interviewed asked where is the help? All of these babies up here and no one from the city is helping us. Hmmm, no need to fend for ones self I guess.


The mind blowing part was that the news anchor asked them where they were, and she said "in the upstairs apartment"!!!!!!!!

STAY WHERE YOU ARE IDIOT!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Profish00 said:


> True story:rotfl:


I believe it and I am sympathetic to everyone who has been effected by this, just don't like the media exploitation. How many people do you think were pushing fridges. One?

The whole thing is bad, our family has been flooded before, it takes months to recover. Of course we were home owners.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Doesnt help with all the news coverage preaching gloom, doom and despair!

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

HoustonKid said:


> Interesting that they last lady interviewed asked where is the help? All of these babies up here and no one from the city is helping us. Hmmm, no need to fend for ones self I guess.


I know one thing I wouldn't wait there like the mayor said. I get myself out. Its a bad situation no doubt but mans gotta do what a mans gotta do. I thought it was pretty creative coming out in a fridge.
I bet those temporary shelters will be destroyed. I'd blame this one on OBAMA not bush.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Pooja Lodhia is wearing yoga pants, Channel 13.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

ya no


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

So. Many. Babies.


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

Zeitgeist said:


> Pooja Lodhia is wearing yoga pants, Channel 13.


Thats an unfortunate name for someone wearing wet yoga pants.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

TexasVines said:


> the ghetto reporter for channel 2 was fanning these flames
> 
> "it has been THIRTY MINUTES!!!!! AND NO ONE IS HERE YET TO SAVE THEM!!"
> 
> ...


 Who was the reporter, Jake Reiner (AKA Meathead's son)?


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

Lat22 said:


> So. Many. Babies.


But act NOW and you too can be a grandma by 30!!


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

23yo "Diamond" with a 4yo and a 9 month old living in an apartment with grannie just told a story of some moron that was in a truck in the water and no one could get the truck open or break the truck window with their shoes (like a shoe will break a truck window) and he "just told everyone to stop and said it was OK and just died.....just said everyone stop and DIED" 

I have a hard time believing this story and even if true if you and the "people" trying to save you trapped in your truck in flood water are too stupid to get the window down or break it well it was just your time

of course they are standing in water that is about ankle deep talking about all the people that need to be rescued while telling this story but of course the reporter is letting us all know that "earlier" the water was up to people's NECKS

again I find it very hard to believe this BS as if there is ANYWHERE in Houston with apartments where hours earlier the water would be up to people's NECKS and now hours later it is ankle deep and not even covering the median in the road 

perhaps they should have told all the people trying to get that guy out of the truck there was a really valuable stereo in there they could steal and I bet they would have ripped the doors off or even the roof off much less broke out the windows


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

essayons75 said:


> Who was the reporter, Jake Reiner (AKA Meathead's son)?


it was some idiot female

she is back on now

"syan rhodes"

good now I know a name I can call in and ask to be fired


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

better not have dropped that phone I bought her


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

now this idiot male reporter just tried to interview a guy that "no speakie English"

these reporters are total idiots


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Here is a pic of my buddy's place in New Caney. No news trucks at his place.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

.


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

I love the Alumacraft (sp) with the Mariner that has the BASS sticker on it rescuing folks from Greenspoint. 
Look at all of that trash floating around those apartments..


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

Zeitgeist said:


> Here is a pic of my buddy's place in New Caney. No news trucks at his place.


I bet you he wont be standing in a line waiting on handouts either.....


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Rubberback said:


> WOW! Can't people fend for themselves? How can the city help every single person. Come on! Looks like they were doing fine to me getting out of there. Houston a big place.


Uh no..

Which Is sad.



Lat22 said:


> So. Many. Babies.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

All they gotta' do is axe for help. Q Ball will be right there. Know what I'm sayin'?


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Ship them ferals ...back N.O.. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

SURF Buster said:


> Ship them ferals ...back N.O.. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So they can make room for the Syrian refugees.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Is that place an Obama Holiday INN ? I don't live in Houston! LOL! That felt good.....


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

They just called a white guy racist because he dropped off a case of bottled water. Said they have too much water already.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

Won Hunglo said:


> They just called a white guy racist because he dropped off a case of bottled water. Said they have too much water already.


is this real? what did they say


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

Won Hunglo said:


> They just called a white guy racist because he dropped off a case of bottled water. Said they have too much water already.


Figures....


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

Send them Kayaks!!


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Won Hunglo said:


> They just called a white guy racist because he dropped off a case of bottled water. Said they have too much water already.


Heck yeah, there wanting some ice cold 40oz Old English and some smokes (both legal & illegal) discuss if they will get any thing from O, might be a wild night here H town as they like to call it


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

Let them loot!!!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

TexasVines said:


> now this idiot male reporter just tried to interview a guy that "no speakie English"
> 
> these reporters are total idiots


I no speak English,lmfao


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

They make it so easy to dislike them.


----------



## Missin'Link (Oct 17, 2008)

One of the older wemens was being interviewed on 13 yesterday afternoon. She had "lost everything". She also said she had been through it before, Allison and Katrina.
The reported asked if she had been in New Orleans for Katrina and she said no, here in Houston.
I don't remember Houston flooding during Katrina. Did I miss something?


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

I lost my truck and several hundred dollars to Katrina while here in Houston. Three armed Obama supporters got 'em one night at a gas station.


----------



## Missin'Link (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm sure you're not the only one that had a loss like that with all the dislocated Obama supporters descending on Houston.
But when you "lose everything", you gots to get a new start.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I can't say too much because I am in the San Marcos floodplain (until I can afford to move to SA) but I have clothes in drawers, important papers in a single container, and a stack of totes/buckets so that I can bug out at a moments notice. I also keep three days worth of water and non-perishable food that gets rotated regularly.

The refrigerator boat was actually a smart idea and I can't knock the lifted cars after seeing how deep that guy was driving...but it is sad that some people are so senseless.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Longshot270 said:


> I can't say too much because I am in the San Marcos floodplain (until I can afford to move to SA) *but I have clothes in drawers, important papers in a single container, and a stack of totes/buckets so that I can bug out at a moments notice. I also keep three days worth of water and non-perishable food that gets rotated regularly.*
> 
> The refrigerator boat was actually a smart idea and I can't knock the lifted cars after seeing how deep that guy was driving...but it is sad that some people are so senseless.


That would require people to plan ahead and then be responsible. Why do that when's it easier to sit on a bridge and say 'where's the help, who's going to help me?'.

Not as hard to play victim and more can be expected from it in donations. That's the sad part. I'd rather help people that actually tried verses those that just sat and waited for the disaster to happen...


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

ALL the reporters just "fanned the flame." You send rescue vehicles out too soon, and they are stranded also, and not available when access is viable.

Totally disappointed in the news people here. Kinda proud of the people that showed up to help. I would have too, except 2 1/2 feet of water in out street, all day. No damage.

Later
R3F


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

Won Hunglo said:


> They just called a white guy racist because he dropped off a case of bottled water. Said they have too much water already.


Now thats funny


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Send them back to Nola.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

It reminds me of this:


----------



## pilotboat (Aug 25, 2011)

Bus them all to NOLA


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I always wear my favorite Tony Montana Scarface shirt when appearing on TV.



Zeitgeist said:


> Quite a headline here:


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Ive played football all my life ....please donate to the ...........


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

The problem is that buildings are allowed to be erected in natural drainage areas where they should not be allowed. Officials and homeowners need to look at topographic maps for "natural flood plains" and stay the heck out of there. Unfortunately the majority of the population likes to live next to water.


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

KIKO said:


> The problem is that buildings are allowed to be erected in natural drainage areas where they should not be allowed. Officials and homeowners need to look at topographic maps for "natural flood plains" and stay the heck out of there. Unfortunately the majority of the population likes to live next to water.


ooohhhh.... so it IS the cities fault then.


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

When she said that she needed help, I thought she meant some birth control....


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Jamaica Cove said:


> It reminds me of this:


lol, yeayaa :rotfl:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

deano5x said:


> Ive played football all my life ....please donate to the ...........


...N Double A CP cause the mind is a terrible thang.


----------



## customflat (Nov 11, 2005)

*Billions and Billions and Billions.....*

How many billions have been spent on Flood Control Projects in and around Houston, and every time we get severe rain, its Deja Vu all over again? its like watching "Ground Hog Day" over and over and over......


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

I love the fact they spent millions developing all the land around the bayou next to allen parkway along the running trails with new landscaping when it floods every time it rains. The city is broke also but that was good use of public funds :headknock


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Galatraz is getting 569 public housing units. Which cost over $250K each. The location of these homes breaks more Fed laws/rules than you can fathom. Wait until the next hurricane hits there.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

its been 15yrs since i retired from HFD. When the whole town is flooding there is no way you have the resources to be everywhere. Seems like all the news wanted to focus on the subsidized housing at greens point. same bs as when they moved all the NOLA in here. When they started bus service to the greenspoint area the fire rate in the 5th ward dropped drastically.

prayers out to everyone, be careful and GOD BLESS.


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

weird how some people can figure things out themselves and start work on cleaning up, getting out, or whatever. And other people that are just as able, just cry for help and handouts. I can't imagine dragging my family to the road then crying out for the city to come get us and take care of us.

Anyway, does anyone know if its still flooded in the Greenspoint area? Can these people get back into their apartments now?


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

SpikeMike said:


> weird how some people can figure things out themselves and start work on cleaning up, getting out, or whatever. And other people that are just as able, just cry for help and handouts. I can't imagine dragging my family to the road then crying out for the city to come get us and take care of us.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know if its still flooded in the Greenspoint area? Can these people get back into their apartments now?


They got federal emergency status.........

I'm sure they are in line for their best buy gift cards..........


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Glad I got to the end of this thread. I'm reading this while eating lunch and some peoples is wondering what I be laughing at.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

https://m.facebook.com/shere.dore.5?ref=ts&fref=ts

Then you have stupid people like this. This lady is a piece of work.


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

ANGEL said:


> http://m.facebook.com/shere.dore.5?ref=ts&fref=ts
> 
> Then you have stupid people like this. This lady is a piece of work.


Are you kidding me? Did she REALLY say that about Waco? What a $#cktard.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

I did say it's both urban planners and homeowners. Planners will let economic development win common sense.



Jayco said:


> ooohhhh.... so it IS the cities fault then.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

dennis parker could have held that water back if you know what I mean....


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

SpikeMike said:


> weird how some people can figure things out themselves and start work on cleaning up, getting out, or whatever. And other people that are just as able, just cry for help and handouts. I can't imagine dragging my family to the road then crying out for the city to come get us and take care of us.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know if its still flooded in the Greenspoint area? Can these people get back into their apartments now?


The water has went down, but I don't know if any power has been restored to the upstairs units. I went through there about 09:00 this morning and there were 2 or 3 HPD cars in every driveway.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I Fall In said:


> The water has went down, but I don't know if any power has been restored to the upstairs units. I went through there about 09:00 this morning and there were 2 or 3 HPD cars in every driveway.


After reading all this. It sounds like its big money to hold out & act like the world owes you something. Pffft!


----------

